# عاااااااجل سوريا وبالصور : القضاء على أحد أهم زعماء الإرهابيين المسلحين



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*خبر عاجل وبشرى شارة : تم اليوم قتل المدعو (بلال الكن)الزعيم الأعلى لمجرمي الإخوان المسلمين في حمص وهو الرقم واحد من الإرهابيين المطلوبين من جيش العرعور السعودي وتم قتله برصاصة واحدة في قلبه النجس الكريه .. وعدد الفاطسين من أتباعه حتى الآن يفوق الـ 50 ... وسنوافيكم بأسمائهم تباعاً ... والله محيي جيش الوطن .*

*الصورة التي تؤكد أنه إرهابي مسلح :*
*

*



*وبعد قتله على يد أبطال الأسد :*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*عاجل / حمص : وردنا اسماء القتلى الارهابيين الذين سقطوا اليوم على يد جيشنا الباسل وهم القذرون :*
*1- خالد رومية*
*2- محمد طالب*
*3- حسين كاخيا*
*4- خالد عبد العزيز مراد*
*5 - راتب الفرملي *
*6- بلال الكن (صاحب الصورة في الموضوع)*
*7- طارق المصري*
*8- احمد عادل الجراج*
*لعنهم الله وأنزل على أرواحهم العذاب الأليم لما قامو به من أعمال إجرامية .*


----------



## tonyturboman (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك لسوريا وأهلها
وعقبال ماهنيكم على الاستقرار والهدوء والسلام


----------



## SALVATION (7 سبتمبر 2011)

فى احضان قائدهم وحبيبهم
----------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## fouad78 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أصلي من أجل كل الإرهابيين الذين على شاكلته أن يعرفوا محبة المسيح
أن يحل سلام المسيح بدل هذا الشر الذي يأكل نفوسهم قبل أجسادهم
أصلي للرب أن يأتي بملكوته بأسرع ما يمكن لننته من رؤية هذه الأشكال
شكرا عزيزي لنقل الخبر
وليحمي الرب الوطن وقائد الوطن من كل شر وشبه شر​


----------



## Merkava (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك نجاح لنجاح الجيش السوري بالقضاء على الحشرات السلفيه
خاصه في حمص بعد ماكانت الاوضاع ملتهبه


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله الله يا مفرج المصايب*
*اضرب رصاص ، خلي رصاصك صايب*

*أسماء 30 من المسلحين الإرهابيين الذين قضوا برصاص الجيش الباسل في حمص في أوسع عملية تنظيفية أدت لسقوط 8 شهداء من الجيش .*

*شبكة أخبار حمص - الأرمن
هام : قائمة اكبر الحشرات التي قضى عليها بيف باف الجيش خلال اقل من 24 ساعة :*
*
بلال الكن (المطلوب رقم 1 صاحب الصورة)
خالد رومية
محمد طالب
حسين كاخيا
خالد عبد العزيز مراد
راتب الفرملي
طارق المصري
احمد عادل الجراج
أحمد جميل التركماني
خالد حمشو
أحمد فهيم النكدلي
خالد عبدالعزيز مراد
محمد رضا فاتح التركاوي
ياسين زعرور
عادل جاباش
ناصر أبو الذهب
قيس أبو الذهب
أمير الياسين
يحيى الياسين
وليد مراد
محمد الخالد
ملاذ توكل
عبد الله المحمد
مازن النعسان
محمد العمر
نايف القصاب
مهند العباس
عبد السلام الحجة
عدي العبد
عقبة الجندلي*


----------

